# Converting Remote 1 to UHF/RF?



## dino622 (Jun 19, 2006)

Is there a way to convert the first remote to UHF? My older 721 receiver had two UHF remotes. Is there a way to swap out some module from the remote to convert it to UHF?

Also, I have an older 721 remote, but it can only be used for tuner 1 for some reason via infrared. Is the UHF signal no longer compatible with older remotes?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57581

Your old 721 remote won't work, but you can purchase another UHF Pro remote and set it up to work with TV1 on a 622.


----------



## dino622 (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion. I don't want another remote for TV1. I want to convert the TV1 remote for TV2. I have a Logitech Harmony 880 for TV1 via infrared, and it works great. Can I purchase just the TV2 UHF Pro key?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dino622 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I don't want another remote for TV1. I want to convert the TV1 remote for TV2. I have a Logitech Harmony 880 for TV1 via infrared, and it works great. Can I purchase just the TV2 UHF Pro key?


Now I'm confused. So you are looking to have 2 UHF remotes for TV2? If so you'll need to buy another UHF Pro remote. The TV1 remote that comes with the 622 is IR only, it does not have UHF built into it.


----------



## cap (Mar 30, 2004)

I have my own question along the same lines.

Can you get TV2 to be IR, not RF?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cap said:


> I have my own question along the same lines.
> 
> Can you get TV2 to be IR, not RF?


Not that I'm aware of. There was a thread about this a while back, but no one ever posted a solution. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57043


----------



## dino622 (Jun 19, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Now I'm confused. So you are looking to have 2 UHF remotes for TV2? If so you'll need to buy another UHF Pro remote. The TV1 remote that comes with the 622 is IR only, it does not have UHF built into it.


Then why was I given a link on how to convert TV1 IR to TV1 UHF? It seems that you can convert TV1 remote to be UHF with a key, so it must have UHF.

[And the answer to your question is yes.]


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dino622 said:


> Then why was I given a link on how to convert TV1 IR to TV1 UHF? It seems that you can convert TV1 remote to be UHF with a key, so it must have UHF.
> 
> [And the answer to your question is yes.]


Please share the link that shows you can convert the green remote that COMES WITH the ViP622 to UHF.

My understanding, and everything I've read, both here and from DISH indicate you have to buy a UHF Pro remote first, then convert it to work with TV1 using a Green Key, or manually moving the recessed switch. Now, you can take the Blue IR/UHF Remote that comes with the ViP622 to work on TV1, by buying a Green Key, or manully moving the recessed switch, but then you'd need to leave the Blue Key off or it'd move the switch back.

According to all documentation I can fin, the Green remote that comes with the 622 is an IR only remote. In fact DISH Network lists that it is a Version 5.3 IR Remote. The other remote, the Blue tabbed one, that comes with your ViP622 is a Version 6.3 IR/UHF Pro Remote.


----------



## dino622 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I jumped to the wrong conclusion when hearing about the TV1 UHF key. If you're going to buy a whole remote, I guess I would have expected that you could buy the one you want with the proper key already. I guess some have no need for the TV2 remote though.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't speak to the 5.3 remote that comes with a 622 for TV1, but my 5.0 and 5.2 remotes say IR on the back (not IR/UHF Pro like a 6.x). Most importantly, my 5.x remotes do NOT have a removable key. You can't change the 5.x to be something other than TV1 IR. I'm reasonably sure that 5.x includes the 5.3 that comes with the 622.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The blue #2 remote can work for tv1 in single mode. and it takes no mods to make it work. Enable shared view, have both remotes on same # code and # 2 remote will work in single mode.
This for the 6.3 that is with the 622


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

oljim said:


> The blue #2 remote can work for tv1 in single mode. and it takes no mods to make it work. Enable shared view, have both remotes on same # code and # 2 remote will work in single mode


Correct, sorry forgot to say it can be converted to work with TV1 in dual mode (but then you don't have anything to control TV2, so you'd need to buy another anyways).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Correct, sorry forgot to say it can be converted to work with TV1 in dual mode (but then you don't have anything to control TV2, so you'd need to buy another anyways).


How does that work? My wife's 622 is in Dual Mode and both Remotes are on CH-1... the UFF Pro only controls TV-2. In Single Mode, either Remote controls what they both see.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I never use dual mode or IR remote. I see several post on how to change switches to use UHF on TV1 but that is unnessary.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> How does that work? My wife's 622 is in Dual Mode and both Remotes are on CH-1... the UFF Pro only controls TV-2. In Single Mode, either Remote controls what they both see.


My understanding, based off of what I've read, is by default the 622, in Dual Mode, is setup to only watch for TV1 commands via IR, and TV2 commands via UHF. Therefore 2 remotes with the same 'address' don't conflict with each other. In Single Mode the 622 takes the commands from either IR or UHF, from that address (though could be 2 different addresses depending on how you have it configured, and uses them to control the 622.

When you decide to use UHF for TV1 in Dual mode you need to program the 622 to accept IR and UHF for TV1. At this point you'd definetly want each on their own address or they would conflict. At least I think they would.

Again, this all from reading, I personally have never done this so if there is anyone watching this thread that has and I have made any errors please speak up.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

oljim said:


> I never use dual mode or IR remote. I see several post on how to change switches to use UHF on TV1 but that is unnessary.


In single mode you are correct. In Dual Mode if you want to use UHF for both TV1 and TV2 you have to get another UHF Pro remote and change the switch for TV1.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW:

I found out (the hard way), that in Single mode the TV2 RF remote will not work unless "Shared View" is enabled.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

oljim said:


> The blue #2 remote can work for tv1 in single mode. and it takes no mods to make it work. Enable shared view, have both remotes on same # code and # 2 remote will work in single mode.
> This for the 6.3 that is with the 622


The two remotes do *not* need to be on the same address. In Single mode, of course, both TV1 and TV2 view the same thing. Changing station at *either* location will change *both* TV's display.


----------

